# 8lbs 8oz Slob on Sandestin! 3-16-21 LIVE!



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Out here since before sunrise, 8 fish so far and the biggest at 8lbs 8oz! 

Eating everything, frog, swimbait, worms! 

Stopping for a publix sub then back out there


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Good job 😊 Im jelly😜


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow. nice catch. you caughtem right ahead of this storm coming.
jack


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Spooked 4 of these on one point....2 pairs


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cool beans Nick. We miss you down here.

My uncles place on the golf course produces the same fish. Just don’t eat them


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

banded water snakes


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the chemicals they put out there work in other ways! 

I remember seeing some beasts at the FWBGC quite a few years ago. I was too stupid to drag a pole to work for the dawn patrol or evening feed.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Couple more, saw some monsters 

Got poured on!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang, good day


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Want me to call Oregon and tell them you ain't coming back?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Bodupp said:


> Want me to call Oregon and tell them you ain't coming back?


Already had to call the boss once lol! Was supposed to leave the 15th but stayed to the 20th now


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep. Them are Slobs


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Couple more today

Fishing in the wind! Definitely had some 25+ gusts


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very studly basses. Is that last fish on a whacky worm?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Bodupp said:


> Very studly basses. Is that last fish on a whacky worm?


Nope just a traditional senko, weightless Texas rig with a 3/0 EWG hook. 

I've got some friends who throw wacky with pretty great success out there, it's just not for me, too slow and catches on a lot of weeds


----------

